# مهم مهم جدا لكل من يتاجر عن طريق النت



## مازن حمد (25 يوليو 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
هذا الموضوع مهم جدا لكل من يتاجر عن طريق النت لان هناك بعض المواقع نصابه واغلبها ربحيه مثل بعض المواقع يقولك تابع المقطع 10 ثواني ويعطوك ريع $1او اقل وفيه مواقع للتواصل الاجتماعي زي تويتر والفيس تسوي لايك تابع اشخاص وهذا موقع لتحقق من المواقع اذا كانت نصابه او لا موقع مفيد جدا http://adf.ly/qZdPy


----------

